
HM Government Share Checklisk – “Don't Feed the Beast” - NLips
https://sharechecklist.gov.uk/
======
NLips
I was just played a Spotify ad for this. Normally in the UK we only get
government commissioned ads for the following issues like: \- public health or
safety (smoking, drink driving) \- anti-crime \- new laws (e.g. tax-filing)

It's interesting that they're now commissioning anti-misinformation ads. Note
that the content doesn't seem to suggest using e.g. the governement as a
source of truth; just to apply critical thought.

